# Wisdom brewing - crowd funded beer



## BradG (8/3/17)

So I had heard rumours of a new local beer (Geelong area) before Christmas, and spotted it in local bottle shop tonight. It is Wisdom Brewing Collective Sessions, session IPA. 

Smells good and tastes good. 
Sadly I have now finished my four pack. 

Web research reveals that it is a crowd funded brewing set up, this one brewed by cavalier. This was their first one. 

Any one else come by this?
AHB search comes up with nothing. 




(Harvest night tonight also)


----------



## JDW81 (9/3/17)

Haven't heard of it, but would be interested to try it.

Which bottle shop did you find it in?

Might have a look in Geelong on my way home from work.


----------



## BradG (9/3/17)

It was Bannockburn celebrations, so perhaps not quite on your way home, depending on where you are going. 

It appears that the head office for the label is in shelford, 2 small towns further inland. 

I've not seen it anywhere else.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/3/17)

******* crowd funding


Still waiting for them to buy me a new Rolls Royce


----------



## BradG (10/3/17)

You need to work harder on your fund drive then


----------

